# Brewed coffee grinder?



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Been considering for a while upgrading my brewed coffee grinder currently a hausgrind. Ideally I would upgrade to an EK43 but the only way I would be able to do this is to sell my Brewtus and SJ which is certainly being considered!

What else would be a worth while upgrade on the Hausgrind for brewed?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=16908

The ditting for sale in this threaf?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

From what I've read matching the Hausgrind may be tough!

The Mahlkonig Guatemala maybe?

HasBean have the Baratza Encore at £140 but not sure it'll beat the Hausgrind.

A second hand Bunn or Ditting if you can nab one at a good price would be the business.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> From what I've read matching the Hausgrind may be tough!
> 
> The Mahlkonig Guatemala maybe?
> 
> ...


Agree on above ..

Items to be considered new or second hand

Santos ( good luck , now in high demand for ek bases )

Tanzania

Ek43

Baratza?

TSK that's used the vario for brewed and a hausgrind and an ek43 , so would be well placed to give you a real life experience if one versus the other ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

kikapu said:


> Been considering for a while upgrading my brewed coffee grinder currently a hausgrind. Ideally I would upgrade to an EK43 but the only way I would be able to do this is to sell my Brewtus and SJ which is certainly being considered!
> 
> What else would be a worth while upgrade on the Hausgrind for brewed?


Sell the SJ and save for a few months . #grinderforlife


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Sell the SJ and save for a few months . #grinderforlife


"save for a few months" might be stretching the truth unless my bonus actually materialises!







but yes an EK43 would be the preferred option just not that affordable in the short-mid term!


----------

